
Google wins copyright battle over books - yannis
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36072243
======
pieter1976
Good. Google Books is an incredible resource and this was a mistake. The
Authors Guild are wrong to stop this scanning as it Google Books makes IMHO
books more desirable not less.

